# Good deal in Ohio



## westsailpat (Jan 1, 2018)

Or not ? I would buy this deal just for the legs . C'ept there is a big chunk broke out of one leg. (how does that happen?) Not to mention it's missing the lead screw and stuff . https://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-Craf...394728?hash=item41d7ccc228:g:wMoAAOSwiIxaGiUI PS on further investigation ,this machine looks like a model 936 , good luck finding the threading attachments for this baby . I wouldn't mind trying though , I think this thing is cool . http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page2.html Ha ! This machine is a rare model 9x18 "utility". Note the the cross slide , there is no compound just a block . Well doesn't look like I will be applying for Robert's job . On further look see , I think this lathe is a 10C that never came with a lead screw . Robert if you wouldn't mind , now I'm seeing 10C's came with a compound ..... Help .


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, it isn't a 10" because all of the 10" headstock castings are closed on the front up to the height of the spindle centerline.  It has the later cast gear cover, and the ON-OFF switch mounted in the headstock.  It is a late (circa 1937/8) Atlas 918 9" Bench Utility Lathe (missing the lead screw) which has the later legs off of the 10" up through the 10D.  The eBay ad description was wrong in calling it a 10"See the photo below out of the 1937 Atlas Catalog No. 26.  The left front corner of the change gear guard was chopped off by the original photographer.  The photo was better before I uploaded it.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, someone could purchase the lathe and spend a few weeks of his time refurbishing it and maybe 1000 dollars in replacement parts from eBay and he would have....   a lathe worth $500.

It might be possible to part it out and make a small profit.  It is a shame that the leg is broken.


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks Robert ,  Mark .


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 4, 2018)

JPMacG said:


> It might be possible to part it out and make a small profit.  It is a shame that the leg is broken.



Yeah, and that the lead screw and an unknown number of change gears are probably missing.  Two of the 96T gears would cover a significant part of the cost.  If they are on the change gear bracket or buried in a box nearby.


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 4, 2018)

I had a few email exchanges with the owner , my first guess was right it's a 37' 918 "utility lathe" and that not many of that model were made  . He told me he remembered his dad running the lathe when he was a little kid ( he is now 40)  and dad is now gone .  He said he wanted to get info on the lathe , (I guess to fix the ad) so I told him about H-M and that a discussion was going on about his lathe . I also encouraged him to look us up so that he could learn about things Atlas related and then he could  get that lathe cleaned up and running right as a tribute to his o'l dad .


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 5, 2018)

Good show.


----------



## welderr (Jul 22, 2018)

The leg almost looks intentional like it was ground out for clearance for a motor or something else, It definitely looks heavy though


----------



## westsailpat (Jul 22, 2018)




----------

